
UptimeButler - tomkwok
https://uptimebutler.com/
======
Animats
There are lots of services for that.[1][2] They usually start out free, then
gradually crank up the price. What's new here?

[1] [https://www.siteuptime.com/](https://www.siteuptime.com/) [2]
[https://www.pingdom.com/](https://www.pingdom.com/)

~~~
WalterGR
I was actually trying to find automatically-updating charts with 1-minute
granularity on Pingdom yesterday. It doesn't seem to exist on Pingdom, but
this site has it. So that part at least seems nice.

------
AustinScript
Can you select the geographical region the test is run from? i never found it
useful to have a test run from a random geog area. I want to have the same
test run from multiple locations every polling period.

Keynote is über expensive but is my favorite monitoring site

------
kavalier
I hope these are the guys that built this:
[https://github.com/fzaninotto/uptime](https://github.com/fzaninotto/uptime)
(otherwise they could have at least changed their name)

------
fenguin
Nice design and intuitive interface! Slack integration is top notch :)

------
pdkl95
SIgh...

    
    
        <body>
        </body>
    

Another page that incorrectly assumes that all user agents support javascript.

------
lazylizard
uptimerobot?

